# Help me name an opal betta fish!



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't have pictures of him yet, I just got him today (even though I know I realy shouldn't have, but he's going to be a gift to my fiance [who doesn't know it yet]). I'm trying to get pictures that capture just how gorgeous he is... but 1. the lighting his QT has right now Really doesn't do him justice and 2. my camera isn't cooperating right now :V

But to give you guys a general idea of his look...

He's a halfmoon. Probably no older than 3 months old, so TINY tiny... (so his cuteness also contributed to the purchase)...

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_3FSBsOsrB...CKU/85z-hhL18FI/s1600/pearl+white+betta+2.JPG This is what he's sort of like as a betta (not size-wise of course)

And THIS: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9d/Opal-white1.jpg

THIS... is what his scales do as he turns in the light. 8D

I PROMISE, PICTURES SOON... D:< Camera! Please help me out like this light isn't!


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations he sounds lovely. I've always loved the opal gemstone and to have that in a Betta sounds heavenly.

As for a name can't help you there. Usually names come to me as I get to know what I am naming.

I have two Bettas one named Ghost (Halfmoon) and one I just got today at Petsmart a very small doubletail he's supposed to be a halfmoon but I'm just seeing the doubletail and he really is so pretty, purple shimmery body and I think his fins will be red when he settles in. Tomorrow I hope to photo him and Ghost in their seperate tanks and introduce them to you all......Lynne:nicefish:


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank, Lynne! Even at work, the co-owner wished she could bring him home he was so unusual and beautiful... her husband said no because she's also betta-crazy and has many bettas at home. xD She was happy to see me take him, though, as she knows I take great care of my fish.

Give the new, young bettas a few months. Their Halfmoon traits will soon show up. It took mine about 4 and a half months to prove his genetics were Halfmoon. He's got huge fins now, too. Looking forward to the pictures... PM me the thread? Sometimes they're hard to find when I'm away, and I'm interested in the way they look.

As for names, I usually come up with them based on how my betta looks and what colors they have. Most of the time, it ends up that the name fits them perfectly. 
For example, Ninja's very good at hiding even in the emptiest of tanks, but just as I start to get in a panic, he shows up out of nowhere.
Jade was named after a type of rock/mineral that's very valuable in Thailand. He marbled from being an all white Halfmoon to almost literally the colors of the Thai flag, and in the correct order of the colors, too. Here's a picture of him when he looked that way (he's marbled the white away, now): http://i1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/djblakbird/Siamese%20Fighting%20Fish/Jade/Jade_038.jpg
I'm just hoping that whatever name I give this Opal HM, it will fit him as he gets bigger and older.


By the way, here's a few pictures I got:

























I still can't capture the opal effect his scales have. When I get him out of his QT tomorrow morning, I'll use my LED lights to get a brighter and better picture.


----------



## stripedsocks (Aug 20, 2011)

Wooow, he looks stunning  I can't wait to see if you get those pictures of his scales shining! For some reason I really like the name Castiel for him


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

He's awesome! Name him pearl? Kinda girly but I like it! xD


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

stripedsocks said:


> Wooow, he looks stunning  I can't wait to see if you get those pictures of his scales shining! For some reason I really like the name Castiel for him


Castiel... actually I kind of like that.... >___> Hmmmm....
Also, pictures below!



Rocketscissors said:


> He's awesome! Name him pearl? Kinda girly but I like it! xD


I thought about Pearl, too, but then the picture I get in my head is Pearl from Spongebob. XD So I can't.


---

Pictures!
I still can't capture his scales like I wish I could, but I'm not going to stop trying. After my batteries charged for about 5 minutes, I managed to snag these:

























































Accidentally made it pic-heavy. xD Should this thread be moved to Betta Pictures?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry for the double-post, but I just noticed Eli on the 5th picture. I so wish I had that focused on him, just to get that huge face of his. xDD


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd say Prince, or Prince Charming, but that's my childish side coming out. :3


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Hehehe... I'm usually not one for names like that. Only fish I named "pet" sort of names were Ninja, Gyarados, Revenant, and Bandit. Might sound like most of my fish right there, but I do have more than just bettas.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I know what you mean haha. I don't name many of my animals 'pet' names either. XD


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm more looking for an angelic or heavenly sort of name... because he just looks that way to me. Sorry I'm being difficult, lol. 

Castiel is still appealing to me, though... as it sounds angelic and heavenly to me. xD


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

_I love the name Castiel, and I love the picture of him with his tail fin curved around and partially covering his face, just beautiful._

_Hope I am doing this right but here's a picture of my Ghost from 3 weeks ago. He has grown a bit since. he's supposed to be halfmoon but his tail fin spread just doesn't make that 180 degrees._
_He is so very pretty in his whiteness and hopefully his tailfin will grow a bit more._
_If you look at his bottom fin you'll see where it was split it's almost completely healed now.....Lynne_


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Castiel may just be an angels name as it's used by a character in the TV series Supernatural and he is an angel.....Going to google the name just to find out the origins of it....Lynne


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gabriel and Michael are both important angels in the Christian faith, and are described as wearing white, shining robes.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

_Okay did a bit of digging. Catiel is the Angel of Thursday of changes and travel. Helps those born on Thursday. He is also one of the angels of Jupiter, one of six angels._

_Castiel means My cover is God. Very interesting as this plays into what happens this season on "Supernatural" as Castiel becomes God. Love this program. Jensen Ackles is so dreamy looking as Dean and the guy who plays Sam isn't hard to look at either....Lynn_


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

@Teasell, Ghost is very beautiful! My guess is that after you've had him a while his tailfin will grow out and be more like a halfmoon's.
I didn't thoroughly watch the Supernatural series, but that might've been where I remember it from, too.

@freeflow, Now the name Gabriel is appealing to me... I didn't know that as I'm Buddhist (though admittedly not completely religious, and I do respect all religions) but it's making it a bit harder to choose a name now. 

Edited to resp. to new post: @TeasellHehe... I know quite a few girls who'd fall over Dean more than Sam. I'm more partial to my fiance, myself. lol
Interesting find, and thanks for sharing that.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh yea, I totally get it if you don't want to name him after a religion you don't agree with lol. XD


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Freeflow, lol no. It's not that I don't agree with other religions... I mean, I'm not going to boycott the name because it's a name from the Christian faith. xD 
My opinion on that: as long as you believe in it and it's true to you, I'll respect it as well as I can. I'm always pretty willing to learn about religions, too.... I'm something of a world culture nut and curiosity about everything gets the better of me.


----------



## Osiris355 (Sep 3, 2011)

what about the name carbon?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Carbon... .-.
Carbon. That appeals to me so, and I don't know why.
Augh, difficulties! lol


----------



## Osiris355 (Sep 3, 2011)

i can think of many names. like zeke, keystone, and so many others im not going to list because the list is long. one more odie.


----------



## Osiris355 (Sep 3, 2011)

habanero?


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I know what you mean Blakbird. Different religions have always interested me.


----------



## Osiris355 (Sep 3, 2011)

seth


----------



## Osiris355 (Sep 3, 2011)

smoke or smokey just giving ideas.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol, all the posts you're putting up in rows. XD
You're definitely giving ideas.


----------



## Osiris355 (Sep 3, 2011)

i hope i am. lol i never though to edit them in.


----------



## Fleetwood (Jul 8, 2011)

Cinderella's slipper?

That's what he reminds me of, but then again I have an orange Crowntail named Tom Selleck's Mustache so...


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

lol, Awesome!
What made you name your Crowntail that...? Does he just look like he has Tom Selleck's mustache, or does he actually look like his mustache?


----------



## Fleetwood (Jul 8, 2011)

I just found it humorous. In a couple of weeks I'll be adding a frog named Fish to his tank.

:3

Also, when he passes away I'll be able to say "I found Tom Selleck's Mustache floating in my tank this morning." and I'll be able to chuckle a bit to balance out the grief.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

maybe name him October? lol opal is October's birthstone so just a thought...


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Hehehe... that's kind of a neat, though a little thespian. It sounds like a nice way to relieve grief though.
Funny that you're naming the frog Fish. Best fun to have when explaining it to people. For example, I live with a cat named White Dog. My 5th grade teacher gave me a D on my essay because she kept thinking I was talking about a nameless cat and a white dog, so the sentences looked wrong. I got an A+ after I explained it to her.

I'm thinking Castien, Gabron, Excalibur even for a name.... Yes, I'm known to mix things together to make names, as you might can tell from Castiel and Carbon or Gabriel and Carbon... not sure how to mix Castiel and Gabriel yet....

Edit: Gastibriel? lol

Editedit: That is a thought.... I do love Halloween. <<


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

they all sound great!


----------



## stripedsocks (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes I love Supernatural that's how I thought of Castiel, cause he looks almost angelic so it fits <3 (I love Dean but I am definitely a Sam girl LOL)

Maybe Casper too since he's white like a ghost :3 I wish you luck in picking the right name!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

or maybe wait until he shows personality? like if he acts tough name him Macho or if he's skittish name him skids...


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

What about Caspian? Or Cielo? Cielo is "sky" or "Heaven" in Spanish. =] Or Cielito, because he's still little.. So "little sky" or "little Heaven"...


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I do like to name over personality than looks, but man... I can't just keep calling him "that gorgeous tiny fish" every time I talk about him, lol

I did a bit of research for a while and I'm going with a bit of angelic and a bit of medieval. (Excalibur was what my sister thought of, and I liked the idea of medieval, too.)
Rowan is a name that's sticking... but I give my fish middle names now thanks to Revenant, so I think I'm going with Castiel, too.

Rowan Castiel Warner, it is.

Maybe he doesn't look like a Rowan, but as I saw another user say: Name him something simple and let his colors do the talking.

Thanks for the suggestions, guys! (I came pretty close to Carbon or Octavious, lol)


Edit to Comet1993: I saw someone who just got a betta and named them Skyline. I loved the idea of a name having something to do with the sky, but as you've probably read above, I've got his name now. Thanks, though! Cielo sounds pretty neat.


----------



## stripedsocks (Aug 20, 2011)

Yay I'm glad you found the perfect name for him <3


----------

